# VIP222 Single Coax Input



## red hazard (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a ViP222 still in the box that I would like to use to support just one second HDTV with one coax from the DP34. I don't need the TV2 output for a third TV nor PIP. Will this work without issues? Anything to watch out for? 

I already know the installation options if hooking up the second tuner is mandatory for acceptable TV1 operation. 

Thanks


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

red hazard said:


> I have a ViP222 still in the box that I would like to use to support just one second HDTV with one coax from the DP34. I don't need the TV2 output for a third TV nor PIP. Will this work without issues? Anything to watch out for?
> 
> I already know the installation options if hooking up the second tuner is mandatory for acceptable TV1 operation.
> 
> Thanks


I think that in the setup process, it looks for a singal on the tv2 tuner. If it detects no signal, then the setup is aborted.


----------

